# Graficas en vb 2008, que se usa en vez del ms chart



## stiago22 (May 3, 2009)

hola, lo q pasa es q necesito crear un grafico tipo excel de unos datos usando vb, el problema es q el 2008 no tiene el mschart, alguien me podria decir como  hacer graficas en el express?


----------

